
Review of Eloquent Ruby - acangiano
http://programmingzen.com/2011/03/07/eloquent-ruby-review/
======
cldwalker
Not much in this review. This review of the book was more insightful:
[http://www.rubyinside.com/a-review-of-eloquent-ruby-by-
russ-...](http://www.rubyinside.com/a-review-of-eloquent-ruby-by-russ-olsen-
it-rocks-4432.html)

------
ozziegooen
Looks nice, but I don't want more Ruby books. There are too already too many
and I never get through them.

Why not more interactive tutorials? The one on the Ruby website is good but
very short. I liked Rails for Zombies, and I actually completed it (unlike
most books I purchase).

